# What are you getting for Christmas?



## Jericurl (Dec 1, 2013)

I mainly just want to crow and gloat.

*I'M GETTIN A KITCHENAID MIXER!!!!*

I got the 5 qt, which is regularly $449. Kohl's has it on sale for $349. When you add it to your cart, it drops the price down to $314. Add in CYBERSAVE promo code and that knocks it down to $251.99. 
It also has a $50 rebate, plus I get $75 in Kohl’s bucks, so really when it’s all said and done, I will have spent $126.99 on a brand new Kitchenaid.
Manthing is gonna kick in $80 as part of my Christmas present so...yeah....$46.99 for a Kitchenaid Mixer.

I am ridiculously excited over it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 1, 2013)

I've been eyeing a new Asus laptop and Best Buy just put it on sale today $100 off down to $649.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 1, 2013)

I've been wanting a KA mixer for a while now, but my other hobbies keep getting the call. Congrats. A great piece of gear, and you got a good deal. 

I was hoping to score a Vinmetrica SC 300, but a great deal on a new snowboard trumped that.


----------



## seth8530 (Dec 1, 2013)

I would like some nice whiskey glasses and perhaps some a couple Riedel chardonnay glasses as well.
http://www.riedelusa.net/chablis-chardonnay-wine-glass.html


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 1, 2013)

Vinmetrica Malic tester probe.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 1, 2013)

Not sure if it will be anthracite or bituminous.


----------



## chrisjw (Dec 1, 2013)

A bigger wine glass (found on Amazon - Big Mouth Toys Ultimate Wine Bottle Glass ):


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 1, 2013)

Lol @ Rocky.

Just how bad were you?


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 1, 2013)

Runningwolf, 
That'll be a nice present.

I got a Lenovo Thinkpad last spring and I love it.

Seth, those are fancy glasses! I hope Santa brings them for you.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 1, 2013)

Well...I know I'm getting MY VERY FIRST OAK BARREL(!!!!!!!! Wheeeee!!!!!!)

But am also asking for this: http://www.perpetualkid.com/the-ex-voodoo-knife-set---chrome-abs-plastic.aspx

Because I want it in my kitchen...


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 2, 2013)

An oak barrel?? Really? 

I need details. What's the first thing you are going to fill it with?


----------



## Elmer (Dec 2, 2013)

same thing as I got last year:

Nothing, Nada, zip, zilch, Aniyo, hapana, Không !!!


----------



## michael-s (Dec 2, 2013)

Four calling birds...... Three French Hens.....Two Turtle Doves..... And a Partridge in a Pear Treee............


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 2, 2013)

well i just bought a 50 inch smart tv...and I had purchased boise accostica speakers, so this year my gift to myself is a Arcam FMJ AVR360BLA audio/video reciever......I love my sound.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 2, 2013)

Nothing, as the womanthing(had to take a page from jericurl's book) and I are going to Bora Bora in May.


----------



## Julie (Dec 2, 2013)

Don't know and won't know til Christmas, which is the way I like it.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 2, 2013)

Jeri, I'm normally like Julie - I prefer a surprise, but this year it's an "all family" gift for me: my parents, Bryan's parents, and Bryan. Which, of course, means that I have to make the arrangements  I think they want me to keep making them wine...BTW, I've totally been lusting after a KA mixer for years!

TBC on the first thing to go in, but after that it will be the fresh juice buckets that I have on the go with my Dad & Brother-in-law.

James, you sound like my brother: all music all the time! We get music from him for EVERY occasion 

D.J., can you pack me in your suitcase? Lol. Great gift!


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 2, 2013)

James, you sound just like Manthing.

He was making noises about wanting a new receiver and speakers. I have no idea why he is no longer happy with what we have. He started explaining himself and I zoned out.
I can handle myself decently around electronics, computers, and gaming, etc, but he takes it to a whole other level.

I'm getting Manthing a WACOM drawing tablet and he started yapping about some kind of software he is getting to use in animation and some other kind of electronic gadget that he wants to set up and run it all through.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 2, 2013)

Bora Bora.....

_sigh_
That sounds so lovely.
You must share a ton of pictures with us when you return.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 2, 2013)

I do usually like to be surprised and do the surprising, but this year the deals we found were just too good to pass up. We can both be rather picky though, so we both had to seek input from the other.
We are lucky that we both have incomes and no children.
That makes it much easier to buy whatever we want after the bills are handled.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 2, 2013)

I will post plenty of pics. Trying to locate the local wine store over there. My understanding is they mostly carry French varieties.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Dec 2, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> Well...I know I'm getting MY VERY FIRST OAK BARREL(!!!!!!!! Wheeeee!!!!!!)
> 
> But am also asking for this: http://www.perpetualkid.com/the-ex-voodoo-knife-set---chrome-abs-plastic.aspx
> 
> Because I want it in my kitchen...




That is hilarious! 

jeri you are going to love that mixer. I can't believe what a deal you got! Kohls has some of the best deals when you take advantage of all of the extras. I bought my daughter one for her birthday in Nov. but it was a refurb from Overstock. it was $100 less and had no scratches on it at all. She had been using the one I passed down that was my Grandmothers from the 60's. olive green and all. lol


For me, I wanted a AllInOne but couldn't wait till Christmas so I bought it last month. For me, it's at least as good as a Kitchenaid.


----------



## jswordy (Dec 2, 2013)

A pair of Edelbrock 60679 heads for Ford 429 engines. I ordered them today!


----------



## bakervinyard (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm hoping for an oak barrel also. However I'll take anything wine related. Bakervinyard


----------



## iVivid (Dec 3, 2013)

I'll be in the nothing camp also.
But I'll have my family for the day; which makes it a big something!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 3, 2013)

I have to be careful what I tell the in laws that I like, I remember one year that I told them as I was growing up, we all use to gather at my grandparents house (about 30-50 relatives) for the Holidays and one of the things that we use to do around Thanksgiving is watch The Wizard of Oz, it is just one fond memory that I have.....well low and behold, for several Christmas' after that i received commemorative Wizard of Oz plates......gheesh....do I really look like the kind of person that collects Wizard of Oz plates?.......I'm very cautious about what I say since then....of course they didn't take the hint that I like stacks of 20 dollar bills the same way....LMAO!!!
I did however tell everyone that unless it is the Vinmetrica Malic acid testing probe, gift cards would be best so i can purchase what I want (all wine and beer supplies).


----------



## Arne (Dec 6, 2013)

jswordy said:


> A pair of Edelbrock 60679 heads for Ford 429 engines. I ordered them today!


 
Cool, Jim, Somebody has to keep the oil companys in business. Arne.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 6, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> I have to be careful what I tell the in laws that I like, I remember one year that I told them as I was growing up, we all use to gather at my grandparents house (about 30-50 relatives) for the Holidays and one of the things that we use to do around Thanksgiving is watch The Wizard of Oz, it is just one fond memory that I have.....well low and behold, for several Christmas' after that i received commemorative Wizard of Oz plates......gheesh....do I really look like the kind of person that collects Wizard of Oz plates?.......I'm very cautious about what I say since then....of course they didn't take the hint that I like stacks of 20 dollar bills the same way....LMAO!!!
> I did however tell everyone that unless it is the Vinmetrica Malic acid testing probe, gift cards would be best so i can purchase what I want (all wine and beer supplies).



I think you should sort of casually mention what a big fan you have always been of Opus One.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice, I may have to do that!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks to the doctors and the advances in cancer drugs, I am getting life for Christmas this year, and I hope quite a few more. All the rest of the things are nice to get, but it is hard to enjoy them if you aren't here!


----------



## jpsmithny (Dec 6, 2013)

grapeman said:


> Thanks to the doctors and the advances in cancer drugs, I am getting life for Christmas this year, and I hope quite a few more. All the rest of the things are nice to get, but it is hard to enjoy them if you aren't here!




Amen to That!


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Dec 6, 2013)

grapeman said:


> Thanks to the doctors and the advances in cancer drugs, I am getting life for Christmas this year, and I hope quite a few more. All the rest of the things are nice to get, but it is hard to enjoy them if you aren't here!



That is a fantastic Christmas present. Congrats to overcoming.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 6, 2013)

grapeman - I've always felt the most precious gifts we can have and share are life, time, and love. Looks like your Christmas will be filled with all of these!


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 8, 2013)

This is mine...


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 8, 2013)

grapeman said:


> Thanks to the doctors and the advances in cancer drugs, I am getting life for Christmas this year, and I hope quite a few more. All the rest of the things are nice to get, but it is hard to enjoy them if you aren't here!



And we will have you for many, many, many more Christmas...


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 9, 2013)

Rich,
God Bless you my friend!!!!

Tom


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 9, 2013)

I normally would agree with Julie, but this year hubby and I are going for a 70+ LED 3D TV for movie room. We built our new home (which we are moving to this June) with a movie room, complete with popcorn maker, hotdog machine and of course bar. So excited!


----------

